# Lawn reboot



## Ctchatham123 (Apr 7, 2019)

I moved in my house a year ago and the lawn has never been taken care of. It has mostly weeds and what looks like some bermuda and centipede. I want to get opinions on a step by step process f
To have a thick lush lawn. The soil is hard and i am currently waiting on a soil test to come back ... thanks all tips are helpful


----------



## Ctchatham123 (Apr 7, 2019)

...


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Ctchatham123 said:


> I moved in my house a year ago and the lawn has never been taken care of. It has mostly weeds and what looks like some bermuda and centipede. I want to get opinions on a step by step process f
> To have a thick lush lawn. The soil is hard and i am currently waiting on a soil test to come back ... thanks all tips are helpful


Start here
http://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=13


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

@Ctchatham123 - Pics would be great, let's see what you've got!


----------

